# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Milanistja_EL

## MijnWonder

*Edhe pse ditelindja eshte neser  por zyrtarisht te fillon mbas ore 00:00 sonte 
plus qe te thashe qe do ze radhe te te uroj e para 

Te uroj te behesh 100 vjece motra Gezime Fat Dashuri Gjithmone ne jeten tende dhe per njerezit e tu .

Te perqafoj foltttttt e te puc me arome mandakalleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## IL__SANTO

Une po pres per neser per urimet se jam akoma ne pritje te Furgonit te premtuar.    :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime u befsh edhe 100 , fat e lumturi gjithmone ne jete.... :buzeqeshje: 
Seshte mir perpara , por mos harrojme pastaj ... :perqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

Jete te gjate dhe lumturi.
lg

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Gezuar
edhe 100 tjera me plot fat dhe lumturi ishallah .*

----------


## Rreja

*Urime urime  i befsh 10000 vjet jetofsh me harmoni gezim lumturi dheee Dashuriii*

----------


## toni007

gezuar edhe 100 tjera

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

_Gezuar ditelindjen,e u befsh 100 vjec.._

----------


## iktuus

_Milanistaj el 
Perzemersisht te uroj nje jete te lumtur, harmoni me vetveten dhe te tjeret (edhe me mua).
gezuar ditlindjen...


_

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ta uroj ditelindjen me miliona yje, qe ne qdo hap te jetes tende te kesh drite !!

----------


## goldian

urime milaniste urime 
u befsh 100 vjece 
e duku me shume ne forum se u thame per ty

----------


## e panjohura

*Urime e nderuar!Qofsh e lumtur per jete!*

----------


## Albela

Gezuar ditlindjen milanistja_el
dhe 100 pranvera te tjera
veç me gezime dhe lumturi 
puç sister

----------


## Adaes

Kush ka ditlindjen ... Kunata ime  :buzeqeshje: ...
Kunate edhe 100 vjece, fat e lumturi gjithmone... E kudo qe te jesh, mos te mungofte buzeqeshja  :buzeqeshje: 

Puthi foooooort  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

http://grunix.de/uploads/misc/Geburtstagstorte.gif 

Urime per ditlindjen Milaniste; U befsh 100 vjec.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

U befsh dhe 100 vjec Pac fat dhe lumturi ne jet dhe ne familje

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Z. Milaniste_el, Ju uroj ditëlindjen, i gëzofsh edhe shumë të tjera bashkë me më të dashurit tu...
Shëndet, fat, dashuri e harmoni në jetë!*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Edhe 100  Milaniste  Jet  Te Lumtur e Me  Sa Me Shume Femije*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

*Gezuar Ditelindjen!! U befsh edhe100 vjec!!!*

----------


## stern

*
 Te uroj gjith te mirat ne jete,dhe tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat

Te pershendes (kjo per ty)


*

----------

